# Editing All Zones for a Specific Note



## stevenson-again (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi - I'm hoping someone can help with what ought to be a simple thing.

I am trying to tune a specific note in a kontakt instrument with multiple groups and zones for that specific note. Specifically, it's spitfire solo viola long notes which I am using with distortion in order to create resonant frequencies. I would be using hermode tuning in Logic but for some reason it is not working - maybe something to do with Kontakt...

In any case I just need to tune the mediant of my tonal centre flatter so that the resonant frequency is in tune....ie I need perfect tempering rather than equal tempering.

But the zone tuning in kontakt only works on one individual zone - I just need to tune the one note. No I can't use pitch bend because it will detune the second note in the chord. I can't for the life of me figure out how to do it....


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2017)

Kontakt doesn't support DAW realtime tuning messages (consequently, Hermode), really. There's a Pure Tuning script among factory scripts, but it will not work with heavily scripted instruments that do their own event processing, like Spitfire and a lot of others.


You can select multiple zones by disabling "Selected groups only" in Mapping Editor, then changing the Tune parameter in Mapping Editor for all those selected zones.

If you need help in selecting notes, you can also utilize Monitor (<K5.5.2)/Expert (>K5.6) tab, Zones sub-tab, which you can also filter through (look for a magnifier icon).


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks ED - but how do you select the zones for that one single note? There are tons of them....


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2017)

Last row of my post.


----------



## willbedford (Nov 10, 2017)

To select multiple zones on the same key, you need to click and drag over them, which means you need to start with the mouse in an empty part of the grid. I usually do this by shrinking the velocity ranges of all zones, then clicking above the key zones I want to edit and dragging down. Then restore the original velocity ranges after you've finished editing. I wish there was an easier way...


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 11, 2017)

I did propose an easier way...


----------



## willbedford (Nov 11, 2017)

That doesn't seem any easier than my way. It also relies on zones being named correctly which, for some of the clients I work for, they often aren't.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 11, 2017)

It is easier because you don't need to change velocity ranges like in your example 

In case of Spitfire libraries, though, samples are named correctly, which does help 



Also, you can start the drag even in the middle of a zone, not necessarily the empty part of mapping editor grid. Hold Shift before you start to drag!


----------



## willbedford (Nov 11, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Also, you can start the drag even in the middle of a zone, not necessarily the empty part of mapping editor grid. Hold Shift before you start to drag!


Then there's the answer. Easier than both our methods!


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 12, 2017)

I did the drag method. I tried ED's earlier one of going Expert>Zones>search for note, but it didn't display any notes! Selected groups only was disabled, but no zones showed when I searched for a specific note.

The funny thing is, while this seemed to work on the samples I was interested in, I tried to change the zone width and it didn't change for all of them confusing me even more. Because I only want to change the pitch of B3 and not C4 which the zone also plays, I wanted to change the zone to only play B3 and change the width of D4 so that it covered C4. I couldn't make that work either.

Gosh Kontakt is a fiddly fiddly unintutive bastard to do your own sorting of things in. It's uttely ubiquitous and clearly we can do amazing things with it, but if you need to quickly tweak something you need a genius like Evil Dragon and his rocket science PhD to get it sorted.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 12, 2017)

Try the shift+drag to select method, you should be able to do what you want in like 5 seconds.


----------



## stevenson-again (Nov 12, 2017)

Yep did that. And it worked like I sez'd in my post like. Got the job done.


----------

